# Getting into Pakistan Dental colleges with a GED?



## Mumtazg38 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I only have a GED with a score of 598, I can't tell you out of how many (possible score) right now but I do know this is a very good score for the GED. I was wondering if there is a completely different set of requirements for a GED for getting into a dental college and getting my DDS from pakistan then there is for a high school diploma?

I am 19 years of age and really need to know what steps I need to take in order to be eligible to gain admittance into a Pakistan Dental College. I would like to know what the colleges would ask of me or require from me. Would I need to go to community college for some years, or take certain extra courses?

Please can someone inform me what would be academically required from me in order to gain admittance and graduate with a DDS?

Any and all suggestions are welcome.


P.S.
I am very worried and anxious about whether I can get into a dental college with a GED or not, I am willing to finish my high school diploma if need be, although I think there shouldn't be any need for that seeing as a GED is considered the equivalent of a high school diploma here in the U.S. But, that doesn't necessarily mean it is the same in Pakistan...I am desperate to hear any suggestions anyone has as to what I should do next in order to complete the requirements and have a good chance of getting into the colleges?

Thank you.


----------

